# What does top-down dry wall mean?



## newbie1986 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of contracting working as an intern for a dry wall company. I have been trying to become familiar with the lingo since my experience has been outside the USA. Can anybody help me understand what people mean when they talk about top-down dry wall? I've heard terms such as "inspect for top-down dry wall" and "install top-down dry wall". I've tried to Google it but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

https://www.google.com/search?q=top...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

Typically the ceilings are hung first then the top sheet of the wall then the lower sheet. This is fairly standard in residential construction.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Honestly, never heard that term used but of course you hang from the top down the majority of the time. 

Maybe a Canadian thing.


----------

